# 9.2 Upgrade Geli Encrypted Full Disk Moutroot Prompt



## ignotus (Nov 30, 2013)

I recently updated to 9.2 and obviously wasn't paying enough attention because it wasn't until after I had sent the command to reboot that I read the error messages above saying the boot partion was full while copying the new kernel. It had been several months since I last logged in to that computer and I had forgotten that I had two backed up kernels on that partion. Now when I boot the computer it eventually drops me to the mountroot> prompt. I have full disk encryption using GELI. 

I'm wondering if from mountroot> there is a way to get to some kind of rudimentary shell where I can take a look at loader.conf and replace the probably only half-written kernel directory with a backup or do I need to pop a system on a USB stick and mount the boot partition from there?

VI


----------

